# Upper Colorado Private Boaters Assoc.



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Exactly what sections of river do you intend to advocate for? Where is the Colorado River divided into Upper and Lower? Lee's Ferry?


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

I think he is a kayaker talking about Gore Canyon but who knows. There isn't much info on the face book link either.


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Mike, 
I have attached a map that defines the geographical area of the Upper Colorado River Basin. Because we are based out of Glenwood Springs, it is our intention to begin efforts locally and expand our reach over time. 

http://co.water.usgs.gov/nawqa/ucol/images/ucrb.gif


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification. I went to the link to take the Glenwood Parks & Rec. survey but got a message that "Submissions for this form are closed." See this.

Is there another way to take the survey?

-AH


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Andy,
Thank you for trying to fill out the survey. There was only a short window. To Short! The City of Glenwood Springs is looking at an improvement project for both Two Rivers and Veltus park. Among other things the are looking at improvements to the ramp. We are planning to meet with them next week to voice the opinion of the boaters in our group. Any input you have please let us know. 
Thanks!


----------



## Carroth (Mar 18, 2013)

*interested...*

Hey all,
I live in New Castle and work in Glenwood. I fish in the area all the time and would love to participate in any project that could alleviate the congestion at two rivers. Let me know how I could help. Thanks.


----------



## SROB34 (Dec 29, 2012)

I "liked" the page on FB, I'd be happy to participate in any meetings or activities. I'm mainly based out of Summit County area and spend most of my time between Pumphouse and Twin Bridges.


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

Carroth said:


> Hey all,
> I live in New Castle and work in Glenwood. I fish in the area all the time and would love to participate in any project that could alleviate the congestion at two rivers. Let me know how I could help. Thanks.


Wonderful! Thank you for your willingness to participate. Recreation access and user rights are going to be one of our top priorities. Right now we are in the very early phases creating this organization so are unable to direct your efforts as of yet. However, please stay tuned to our Facebook page and Mountain Buzz, and we will most certainly be reaching out to engaged citizens such as yourself shortly!
Thank you! 

UCPBA


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

SROB34 said:


> I "liked" the page on FB, I'd be happy to participate in any meetings or activities. I'm mainly based out of Summit County area and spend most of my time between Pumphouse and Twin Bridges.


Thank you so much for your interest! As we get this ball rolling we will alert you to opportunities to become involved. Stay tuned! The organization is very much in its infancy and we are initiating the start up proccess! 

UCPBA


----------



## Upper Co PBA (Jul 5, 2014)

*New Link to Survey*

Here is the link to the shorline survey for Glenwood Springs. They have decided to extend the comment period until August 15th. Please let them hear your voice!
Glenwood Springs, Two Rivers Park and Veltus Park River Access Survey Questions | Glenwood Springs Rec Center


----------

